# Bell Potty Training



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone used bells to potty train their puppy? Any tips or advice you can give?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here you go:

How to Train Your Puppy to Ring a Bell to Potty | Karen Pryor Clickertraining


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think a few members on SM have used the bell method, although I'm not sure if any of them are still active members.

The bell method seems to either work really well, or totally backfire. And, by backfire, I mean, the dog learns to ring the bells ANYTIME they want to go outside whether they need to potty or not!  I know for a fact one of my dogs would ring the bells all day long if I taught her that method...she is a devil! I have heard more people say that the dog "abuses" the bells more than I've heard people say the bells have been a wonderful training tool. So, it's something to consider for sure.

I trained both of my dogs to go outside and I always go with them every time (the oldest is 5). My oldest, London, will stand by the back door and do a single faint bark when she has to go. Preston is very easy going and doesn't care when he goes potty, he will just go out anytime so I never have to worry about him. When I was potty training them, everytime we went out, I would say "Let's go potty". Then we'd go out (on a leash), and I'd repeat "Go potty" over and over until they went and then as they pottied, I'd also say it. Now, I can say, "Do you need to go potty?" or "Let's go potty" and they will go to the door to go outside.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks! 
I found somethings earlier about "abuse of the bell" - lol. My friend's dog is grown (she adopted her through a couple's divorse) but was bell trained when she was little so I thought I'd like to try it. Thanks for the information!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Obi is a successful bell-ringer! And I love it . I have two sets of bells by the two doors we exit from to go potty. When he rings the bell, I take him outside in the backyard with a lead and say "go potty." What specific questions do you have regarding it? I'll be glad to help, but it would be nice to know what questions you have . It takes a LOT of consistent training but it's been great in our communication.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Obi is a successful bell-ringer! And I love it . I have two sets of bells by the two doors we exit from to go potty. When he rings the bell, I take him outside in the backyard with a lead and say "go potty." What specific questions do you have regarding it? I'll be glad to help, but it would be nice to know what questions you have . It takes a LOT of consistent training but it's been great in our communication.


Did you start the bells immediately with potty training or did you wait until he was potty trained to begin with the bells? I will be getting my puppy soon and I wanted to get a feel for how I wanted to begin potty training. I didn't know if I should g ahead and incorporate the bells and ring them everytime we go out for potty or wait until she's potty trained before I start using them. How did you begin?


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus and Grace are both bell trained! I love it too! .... My sister's dog is bell trained but she is a bell abuser. In my experience - bell abusers are ones who need to get out more or are bored (her dog rings it out of boredom).

I started the day I got my pups.... It was easy and they picked up on it pretty quick.

I hung the bells up next to the door (not on it) and showed them to the pup. Let them sniff them. Usually they were scared of them at first.

Then I'd ring the bells and we'd go outside saying, "Ring your bell for potty!". Then we'd go out and I'd do our potty cues, etc.

Every time I took them out for potty I'd ring the bell, said the words. Every time.

After a few days I'd occasionally take their paw, ring the bell with them, give lots of praise and happily run outside with them for potty. All other times I still rang the bell and said the words...

Very quickly they figured out how to ring the bells. Mine never hit it with their noses... always their paw. So I made sure it was low enough. But some do it with their noses.

Grace is 6 months old and has been fully bell trained for 2 months now. Gus was fully bell trained by 4 months, as well.

Gus will ring his bell and if no one hears it (in another room) he will go find someone, then run back to the door and give the bell a good whack (really - it is hilarious) as if to say, "I am ringing my bell! PUT ME OUT!".... 

I love it, and wouldn't do it any other way. Even if you already started training, you can introduce it... most dogs pick up on it very quickly.

Hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am currently training Giovanni to ring the bells hanging from my back door. I formerly had Bichons that also rang the bell. So far, Gio has not caught on to the connection with potty, but I do encourage him to ring the bell before I will open the door!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bethie said:


> Did you start the bells immediately with potty training or did you wait until he was potty trained to begin with the bells? I will be getting my puppy soon and I wanted to get a feel for how I wanted to begin potty training. I didn't know if I should g ahead and incorporate the bells and ring them everytime we go out for potty or wait until she's potty trained before I start using them. How did you begin?


Well, Obi was 9 months when he came to us and he was already pee pad trained. Now, he goes outside only (my husband opposes the idea of urine and stool being inside the house!). I think it's never too early to introduce the training as Toi (Grace's mom) mentioned. Obi was scared of the bell at first. I tried the desk bell initially but he didn't like to touch it with his paw. So, I made my own DIY set of "poochie bells" and trained Obi to touch it with his nose. I'd say "ring the bell" before we'd go outside. Then, we'd go outside with him on his lead and I'd say "go potty.". You want to be very consistent that ringing the bell means Potty time and NOT outside fun time. If he doesn't pee, then no treat. I used a treat for outside potty and phased it out. Eventually, they make the association that bell ring means outside for potty and will do it on their own. 
Obi now grabs the ribbon/bell and shakes it around to make it ring louder if we don't hear the first time! LOL 

It is much easier when another dog in the home is also a bell ringer as I think the pups learn from each other 

But, it can be done! I trained my other puppy in the past to bark at the back door to go out. Any type of signal is good in my book. Just stay very consistent 

I've seen dogs who are trained to pee and poo in the TOILET!! Of course these are larger dogs, but I think it's awesome and environmentally sound


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Gus and Grace are both bell trained! I love it too! .... My sister's dog is bell trained but she is a bell abuser. In my experience - bell abusers are ones who need to get out more or are bored (her dog rings it out of boredom).
> 
> I started the day I got my pups.... It was easy and they picked up on it pretty quick.
> 
> ...


 
This is exactly what I was hoping to do. From day 1. I just wanted to make sure I was going the right direction and not introducing too many new things at once as potty training will be a fulltime job. I was thinking it would make sense to ring the bell on the way out with her potty phrase, but I am still so new at all this, I want to be sure! I am so new to this puppy thing! LOL Thanks so much!


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

ckanen2n said:


> I am currently training Giovanni to ring the bells hanging from my back door. I formerly had Bichons that also rang the bell. So far, Gio has not caught on to the connection with potty, but I do encourage him to ring the bell before I will open the door!


 
I am sure he will catch on soon! I love the idea of the bells! Keep me updated on how it goes!


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Well, Obi was 9 months when he came to us and he was already pee pad trained. Now, he goes outside only (my husband opposes the idea of urine and stool being inside the house!). I think it's never too early to introduce the training as Toi (Grace's mom) mentioned. Obi was scared of the bell at first. I tried the desk bell initially but he didn't like to touch it with his paw. So, I made my own DIY set of "poochie bells" and trained Obi to touch it with his nose. I'd say "ring the bell" before we'd go outside. Then, we'd go outside with him on his lead and I'd say "go potty.". You want to be very consistent that ringing the bell means Potty time and NOT outside fun time. If he doesn't pee, then no treat. I used a treat for outside potty and phased it out. Eventually, they make the association that bell ring means outside for potty and will do it on their own.
> Obi now grabs the ribbon/bell and shakes it around to make it ring louder if we don't hear the first time! LOL
> 
> It is much easier when another dog in the home is also a bell ringer as I think the pups learn from each other
> ...


 
I agree about pee pads, I just don't like the idea of a dog using the bathroom in the house, unless of course it was actually toilet trained! How cool would that be?!  I have pee pads on hand - just incase, but I don't plan to use them.. *fingers crossed* Thanks for the info!!


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for starting this thread. I actually just bought bells and hope to bell train Gucci when she comes home. I want to ask this though:
If I am NOT there all day and leave pee pads for when I'm not, can she still be bell/outside trained?? I realize it may take a little longer because it's confusing, but is it impossible to train her if she still has the pads inside?


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

italianna82 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread. I actually just bought bells and hope to bell train Gucci when she comes home. I want to ask this though:
> If I am NOT there all day and leave pee pads for when I'm not, can she still be bell/outside trained?? I realize it may take a little longer because it's confusing, but is it impossible to train her if she still has the pads inside?


I think it is very do-able to bell train her and keep the pad down inside if you're not home. It may actually be advantageous for the future to cross-train her to use the pads and go outside using the bells. It may take longer but it will pay off in the long run. Just be careful about putting her on grass when she hasn't had all her vaccines . Be very patient and consistent and it will be so worth it!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I got the "Tell Bell" when my fluff was 7 months old. It took her 5 weeks to ring it herself. Each time I took her out I would put her paw on the bell.

She does ring the bell when she needs to go but at 14 months she's still having a few accidents. She's an abuser, she will ring it if she just wants to go outside or for a walk. But I don't care because she is communicating with me. I think it hysterical when she rings the bell and I don't come quickly, she rings it 5 or 6 times and looks at me. Demanding little sort!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm planning to doorbell train my two little ones because if I'm in the back of the house I'm not sure I'd hear the bells. So, we bought a wireless doorbell and are going to put the ringer down the hall and the button near the floor by the back door.

My thought is that if you say 'go potty' and take them with a leash while training and come immediately back in after they perform, they will get that it is for business and not playtime. Who knows, though, because these little white dogs can be very clever, LOL.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> I think it is very do-able to bell train her and keep the pad down inside if you're not home. It may actually be advantageous for the future to cross-train her to use the pads and go outside using the bells. It may take longer but it will pay off in the long run. Just be careful about putting her on grass when she hasn't had all her vaccines . Be very patient and consistent and it will be so worth it!


Well, it certainly makes me feel better to know it's possible. I def want her to go outside when it's possible.


----------



## Belle-K (Sep 19, 2012)

My little girl is only 13 weeks old and has been successfully using her bell's for a week  It's great!! I didn't think she'd catch on so quickly!! Smart little thing!! Proud Mama here


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is a bell-ringer. She caught on very quickly and has been known to abuse "the power of the bell" from time to time. One day, she actually rang the bell, which caused me to set down the string cheese I was eating to go let her out. Smartie pants that she is, she dashed behind me to grab the string cheese. I was actually proud of her for her planning! 

Now, we've got such a routine down that she doesn't need to ring very often, but will if I'm not paying attention or moving fast enough for her. I just strung some jingle bells on a ribbon and it's worked perfectly.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ugh, what if your dog is AFRAID of the bell..???


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> Ugh, what if your dog is AFRAID of the bell..???


LOL! I know what you mean- and it can be done! Obi was actually afraid of the bell initially and I just did baby steps. First, you can ring the bell prior to taking him out some gets used to the sound. You can also try putting the bells on the floor and let him explore it. Once he touches it, reward and give a treat. Keep repeating. Maybe even out a smear of peanut butter on the bell . Then, move the bells back to the door and see if he will touch them. One step at at time!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww... Gus and Grace were both afraid of the bells at first.

Marisa gave you good ideas. But for my two I just ignored their fear.

I would just keep ringing them when we would go out.

Then, when they started going to the door to go out - I started waiting longer each time and ignoring them.... If I would look at them or tell them to ring their bell, they wouldn't do anything else because they knew i saw them and knew they needed out.

So I'd pretend to be busy.... eventually they would ring them. First SUPER quiet... so I had to be listening and the second they touched the bell I gave big praises and out we went...

Grace for a long time refused - when my sister was here she kept taking the bells off the door :angry: so it put a hiccup in Grace's bell training. So Grace for a long while would just sit there on the mat and do her dead goose call.... 

But now she will ring them - only if I ignore her. If she sees me watching her she won't do it LOL


----------

